# Improve range of WIFI router..



## Toocool (Aug 17, 2011)

I currently have a Belkin N150 ADSL2+ wifi router cum modem.. and the range is pretty bad.. Got a 3 bed room apartment and with the modem located in one room, don't get any range in my third room..

How do I improve the range? Any solutions? Is it possible to connect one more router to the existing one? 

Was thinking of getting the Asus RT-N16. Please help.. Thanks


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 17, 2011)

try placing it in middle of house, this may cover entire house..  and if u r not pleased then you can add another router by bridging.. two routers.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 20, 2011)

get a N13U & use it in repeater mode


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

or you can use (buy) new router from tplink: TL-WA730RE Details Here. Presently I'm using this router at my home which covers 4 floors, 14 rooms easily.


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

there are small tips and tricks available in the market .. which some time include taking apart the whole assembly  ...  best option is keep the router a bit high off the ground and make sure the least wall obstructs the signals more over u should also can make an aluminum wrapper parabola and boost signals reflections but these things are nothing to hacking the firmware to boost the signal strength but it voids the whole GUARANTEE/ warranty


----------

